# 2 Female Rats in Sacramento California USA



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Location: Sacramento, CA
Number of rats: 2
Sex: female 
Age(s): young (three to four months)
Name(s): Angel and Vixen
Colours: Champagne Hodded and Beige Berkshire
Neutered: no
Reason for rehoming: rescue
Temperament: friendly big loves!!
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: reasonably!
Other: Please respond to either happybunny_35 @ yahoo.com or Julie @ rattieratz.com. These girls were brought to us yesterday and will not be completely available for at least three more weeks. They were given to us by a personal release and we were told that Vixen was a biter though I have yet to even be nipped at. They are very lovey and adore being held. They are also very princessy in the fact that when I give them food I hold it for them as they can just not be bothered to take it themselves! 
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: yes


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

The Girls have found a home and left this morning to go live with their forever mommy!!!!


----------

